
Apple might have exclusive on Intel's 28W 'Ice Lake' processors - kristianp
https://appleinsider.com/articles/20/05/13/apple-might-have-exclusive-on-intels-28w-ice-lake-processors
======
rowanG077
That's really unfortunate since it's the only chip with a somewhat reasonable
clock speed. Looking at all U processors[1] that one was basically the only
one I would consider using.

[1]
[https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/cores/ice_lake_u#Ice_Lake...](https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/cores/ice_lake_u#Ice_Lake_U_Processors)

~~~
skavi
No one other than Apple and Intel themselves has used 28W chips anytime
recently. I doubt there would more 28W machines even if they weren’t formally
exclusive.

------
api
The 2020 Air has a version of these too. My guess is Intel is bending over
backward to keep Apple.

~~~
skavi
It appears you’re misinterpreting the headline. Apple has an exclusive on the
28W SKUs of Ice Lake chips, not on Ice Lake chips as a whole. 4 port 13” MBPs
use these.

Many other OEMs use the 15W SKUs.

